# Oakland County Morels



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Should be getting close to that time with it being in the 50s and 60s this week. Post any sightings here so we know when they’ve arrived! Good Luck   


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it will be a few weeks out. I got 4 inches of snow Monday night at my house.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Dang! Yeah we had a couple inches yesterday morning in Highland. By this time last year it was poppin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok _NOW_ it should be right around the corner(knock on wood). Excited to get out and start looking around Oakland co. soon!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Still over a foot in Lewiston......" sigh "


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Still over a foot in Lewiston......" sigh "


I have a cabin in/near Lewiston off of Stickfort rd. And Williams. Hopefully the season just gets pushed back instead of cancelled. It’s looking Mid May-End May for Upnorth Morel Season. Do you know of forest areas around Lewiston? I did the Morel guided hunt at the festival in Lewiston last year. PM me and we can exchange areas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

It's sickening around Lewiston now. They lumbered out all my hunting spots. About the only thing left standing is Private, or Jack Pines.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Mushroom Jack said:


> It's sickening around Lewiston now. They lumbered out all my hunting spots. About the only thing left standing is Private, or Jack Pines.


I know it’s absolutely pathetic. What 10 acres we do have, the neighbor just moved in and clear cut his 20 acres right next door. Screwed for a couple years deer hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Mushroom Jack said:


> It's sickening around Lewiston now. They lumbered out all my hunting spots. About the only thing left standing is Private, or Jack Pines.


Yup, I pick the area and if it wasn't cut it was marked to be last couple seasons. Been scouting back down South to the places that they logged out 20 or so years ago that drove me up there for better grounds. Found some new spots last season too, and as scrappy as it was I am thinking they should be real good in a normal year.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mushroom Jack said:


> It's sickening around Lewiston now. They lumbered out all my hunting spots. About the only thing left standing is Private, or Jack Pines.


I find a lot of blacks in the white pines around the Baldwin area. Do you find either whites or blacks in the jack pines?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

TK81 said:


> Do you find either whites or blacks in the jack pines?


I don't hunt morels in the Jack Pines. The only thing I hunt for in those are Graylings and Suillus granulatus, and that's in the Fall. I find lots of Morels under White pines though.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Spent an hour this evening searching at my GPS waypoints from last year...nothing yet. Woods are very dry but are greening up. Northern Oakland County.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

TroutSeeker71 said:


> Spent an hour this evening searching at my GPS waypoints from last year...nothing yet. Woods are very dry but are greening up. Northern Oakland County.


Hopefully it rains tomorrow and Friday. I live and hunt in Northern Oakland County as well. Good Luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Half Free spot today. I’ll still eat em’


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Half Free spot today. I’ll still eat em’


Why risk it ? 

L & O


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Why risk it ?
> 
> L & O


There is no risk. They are a morel species, morchella semilibera. Apparently renamed morchella punctipes somewhat recently. No morchella species is toxic or poisonous unless one has a mushroom allergy.

Of course they almost resemble a verpa, but you'd have to be reckless not to know the difference. Then there is the whole thing where people have been eating the verpa, like the beef steaks, their whole life with no issue.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Because they’re morels and they taste good. Nice job


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Liver and Onions said:


> Why risk it ?
> 
> L & O


I ate them last year and I didn’t feel sick. Half free morels are edible. It’s actually more common for people to have stomachs issues eating blacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JOHN L (Apr 10, 2008)

229 greys today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

JOHN L said:


> 229 greys today.
> View attachment 311288
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Woah! Is that in Oakland County?!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JOHN L (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, Oakland County. All small greys and we left ALOT of very very small greys for next time or next hunter. All shrooms came from 1 small spot.we found nothing anywhere else 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

JOHN L said:


> Yes, Oakland County. All small greys and we left ALOT of very very small greys for next time or next hunter. All shrooms came from 1 small spot.we found nothing anywhere else
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s Amazing, congrats to you! I could only find half free morels today. I am wondering if greys grow near half free morels? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Did not find any in Oakland Co. This weekend. Went to a few reliable spots and nothing. This usual indicators are not looking ready yet.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Split the bag with a buddy, and stopped by a few spots. Happy to find my first few greys of the year, some beefsteaks, and my same ole half-free guarantee spot. Still in search of a decent haul since I was a kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Split the bag with a buddy, and stopped by a few spots. Happy to find my first few greys of the year, some beefsteaks, and my same ole half-free guarantee spot. Still in search of a decent haul since I was a kid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What do you plan to do with the toxic ones?


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

The one that looks like a closed umbrella are false morels non edible to humans . The one that has grown back into the stem are good to eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

petronius said:


> What do you plan to do with the toxic ones?


Those are half free morels, which are not toxic. I’ve been eating them all weekend, no issues. Matter of fact I ate about twenty last night. Half free morels are 100% healthy and not toxic whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

RyanHuntsEverything said:


> Those are half free morels, which are not toxic. I’ve been eating them all weekend, no issues. Matter of fact I ate about twenty last night. Half free morels are 100% healthy and not toxic whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I believe he was asking about the beefsteaks - highly recommended not to be eaten though some people can eat them with no ill effects.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Radar420 said:


> I believe he was asking about the beefsteaks - highly recommended not to be eaten though some people can eat them with no ill effects.


Yeah, those funky looking ones in the top right of the picture.

I never pick anything questionable and put them with good edibles.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Haha I’ve heard some things about those beefsteaks. Perhaps rocket fuel chemical found in them? I am definitely hesitant to eat the beef steaks. I’ll eat the half frees all day, they taste the same as other morels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

went in oakland county behind my work (delphi) today and yesterday, didnt find any morels


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Found two during lunch break. This one and a smaller one about 5 feet away. Left them to grow.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Anybody find anything in st Clair county yet? I haven’t.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

I don’t know what’s wrong with me, but I am a magnet to these half free morels. I can’t find the greys for the life of me. I got one grey spot and that is it! I find half frees all day long. Oh well.....I’ll eat em!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are some beautiful half frees. The spot I find them consistently seems to have 6” stems and they are super fragile.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Those are some beautiful half frees. The spot I find them consistently seems to have 6” stems and they are super fragile.


I hear ya! My first half free spot I had last year was the same way. This spot I found yesterday had some good meaty half frees, I was shocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

This was what I got today before the rain


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Vicious Fishous said:


> This was what I got today before the rain
> View attachment 312137


Were the greys you found near the half free morels that you found? I have always wondered if greys grow near half frees? I have found the mother load of good half frees but no greys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

They were all in the same woods, but they were growing separate. The closest I found them was about 20 yards. But the trees and ground changed a bit.


----------

